
NextDNS first to block ALL third-party trackers disguised as first-party - poitrus
https://medium.com/nextdns/nextdns-added-cname-uncloaking-support-becomes-the-first-cross-platform-solution-to-the-problem-e3f437f84342
======
yegor
Neat, but Windscribe ROBERT already supported this for over a year:
[https://windscribe.com/features/robert](https://windscribe.com/features/robert)

------
delfinom
Late to the party. Trackers are now moving to A records instead of just CNAMES
just because blockers were already emerging.

~~~
poitrus
Source?

A records are blockable the same way, it wouldn’t buy them anything here.

~~~
t3f
If it is true it would buy ad servers greater obfuscation since blockers were
relying on CNAME metadata to differentiate between safe and unsafe targets. If
more reverse lookup and secondary metadata and vhost dereferencing is required
it will complicate performant ad stripping at a minimum.

[0] [https://discourse.pi-hole.net/t/apply-pi-hole-blocking-to-
cn...](https://discourse.pi-hole.net/t/apply-pi-hole-blocking-to-
cnames/25445/95)

[1] [https://github.com/uBlockOrigin/uBlock-
issues/issues/780#iss...](https://github.com/uBlockOrigin/uBlock-
issues/issues/780#issuecomment-552971940)

